# Remote Control code for Samsung TV



## AJCJ4 (Sep 7, 2009)

I received a Samsung LN46B650 HDTV when I purchased some furniture today but none of the codes allow the Direct TV remote to control my new TV.
Does anyone know the code that works for this TV?
The Remote is a RC64R
Thanks


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The prefered one 10812, next would be 10702.


----------



## AJCJ4 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Robert but I tried both of those already a couple of times and they didn't work for me.
Guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

AJCJ4 said:


> Thanks Robert but I tried both of those already a couple of times and they didn't work for me.
> Guess I'm out of luck.


There are lots of sets that the codes do not work for. It seems that the makers of the sets do not realize that they should be reasonably consistent with the codes they use so remotes can be used for a few years.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

AJCJ4 said:


> Thanks Robert but I tried both of those already a couple of times and they didn't work for me.
> Guess I'm out of luck.


There are a lot more codes for Samsung that you can try listed below. I have an LN40A630 and there was a code for that and it probably the same as yours. Just don't recall which one worked. Here is the complete list:

10060, 10812, 10702, 10178,
10030, 11959, 11903, 11575,
11395, 11312, 11249, 11060,
10814, 10766, 10618, 10482,
10427, 10408, 10329, 10056,
10037, 10032, 10019, 10264


----------

